# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Сервер лицензирования

## lilyapo

Как отключить поиск сервера лицензирования?:eek:

----------


## Online_Z

> Как отключить поиск сервера лицензирования?:eek:


Не понятен контекст в каких случаях и для чего это может быть нужно.

----------


## lilyapo

В том случае, если лицензированная база скачана на компьютер, где лицензии отсутствуют

----------


## Online_Z

> В том случае, если лицензированная база скачана на компьютер, где лицензии отсутствуют


Все равно не понял 
Во-первых - если это файловая база, то сервер лицензирования ничем в этом случае не поможет, т.к. работает только для SQL баз при условии, что лицензии будет раздавать сервер 1С.
Во-вторых - учитывая вышесказанное в каких случаях может потребоваться отключать поиск сервера лицензирования ?

----------


## lilyapo

В оригинале - база SQL. Скачана в файловую. При запуске файловой базы требует запустить сервер лицензирования. Запускаю в режиме "Предприятие". Лицензий, естественно, не находит и база закрывается

----------


## Online_Z

> В оригинале - база SQL. Скачана в файловую. При запуске файловой базы требует запустить сервер лицензирования. Запускаю в режиме "Предприятие". Лицензий, естественно, не находит и база закрывается


Можно увидеть это сообщение, в котром требует запустить сервер лицензирования?
Если у вас используются программные лицензии, которые активированы на сервере, то локальную файловую базу вы запустить не сможете и сервер лицензирования тут вообще не при чем.

----------


## lilyapo

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DWRv%2FbgytaryPV

----------


## Online_Z

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DWRv%2FbgytaryPV


Так это же сообщение СЛК (сервер лицензирования конфигураций) для конфигурации Управление автотранспортом, а не платформы 1С:Предприятие. 
Это совсем из другой оперы. 
Где установлен этот СЛК и какие лицензии на нем активированы?

----------


## lilyapo

Установлен сервер и активированы лицензии на сервере заказчика, с которого я скачала себе базу для отладки.
Там есть и другие базы, по ним ничего такого не происходит

----------


## Online_Z

> Установлен сервер и активированы лицензии на сервере заказчика, с которого я скачала себе базу для отладки.
> Там есть и другие базы, по ним ничего такого не происходит


Другие базы тоже "Управление автотранспортом" или типовые конфигурации без защиты?

----------


## lilyapo

Типовые

----------


## Online_Z

> Типовые


Ясно. Конфа УАТ имеет дополнительную систему защиты и для ее запуска нужны лицензии на платформу + в отличии от типовых ещё и лицензии на конфигурацию, которых у вас нет.

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо за участие, но я думала, что это можно как-то обойти

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо за участие, но я думала, что это можно как-то обойти


В теории конфигурацию возможно конечно взломать, но это пиратсво + конфигураций много и взлом индивидуальный + не факт, что потом сможете вернуть клиенту конфигурацию после такого взлома

----------


## lilyapo

Мне не надо возвращать конфигурацию. Я пишу внешний отчет/обработку. Если знаете, как взломать, подскажите, пожалуйста

----------


## Анатолик

Когда запускаете конфигуратор проблем быть недолжно. Далее из конфигуратора запускаете в режиме отладки и ищите проблемные строки!

----------


## lilyapo

Так и делаю. Думала, там есть какие-то типовые "проблемные строки", чтобы их не искать

----------

